# prism2_pci and p80211 present, but no prism2_usb (NG MA111)

## melvin22

I've been trying to get a NetGear MA111 USB adapter working in Gentoo, and every post I read on the forums mention the prism2_usb module.

Well, after emerging linux-wlan-ng, I get no prism2_usb module present on my system, and modprobe fails every time.

In /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r1/net I find prism2_pci.o and p80211.o.

Is that correct?  Where is prism2_usb?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## porter

I made my MA 111 run by installing it manually. This is the way I made it:

1. Go to ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/ and pick up the  

    newest driver

2. Copy it to /usr/src and untar it with tar -xvzf <name of the archive>

3. Change to the new directory and type "make config" and answer the     

   questions depending on your device

4. Do an "make all" and an "make install"

5. Add "alias wlan0 prism2_usb" to /etc/modules.conf by adding this line 

    to the aliases and by doing a modules-update 

6. Edit /etc/wlan/wlan.conf and don't forget your SSID !

7. Check the readme file in the directory tar created. There is the section

    only written for the usb device. Run the commands announced there  

    and do an ifconfig or dhcpcd wlan0 to get your WLAN up.

If you have more detailed questions or if you want to know the commands from the readme-file in detail, just ask.

----------

## porter

You have to pick up the files on another PC, of course  :Razz: .

----------

## sphantom

You have to enable the usb use flag when emerging wlan-ng to get the prism2_usb module.

```

USE="usb" emerge linux-wlan-ng

```

-sp

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Well, I got the same problem, after trying to emerge linux-wlan-ng with USB flag, it still doesn't exist on 

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/net
```

 Any suggestion?

----------

## primero.gentoo

you can emerge the package with -f (fetch only) option.

Than you have to configure and compile the package by yourself.

```
make config
```

Answer yes at the USB question.

```
make all;make intall
```

And everything should work.

Note that you can't use iwconfig and related command for configuring your device, instead you have to use wlanctl .

bye

primero

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Thanks primero.gentoo, I just did the manual installation, but I don't have any idea about wlanctl-ng things, can I use "dhcp" with that? Sorry, I am just a confused nOOb here. Do you mind create a mini howto during your spare time?

----------

